# World's Fair "Talking Brick"



## zanes_antiques (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up these two talking brick from in front of my stepsons apartment a few weeks ago. I was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about them? Malvern is a town in Columbiana County, Ohio. The other one I'm not sure where it is from.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice ones Zane, there are a couple of good brick websites, I'm looking for where I put them?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 26, 2009)

Here you go, click on group 5 from this website:


http://www.buffaloah.com/a/DCTNRY/mat/brk/clement/clemtc.html


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 26, 2009)

Also check this out - the dude on your brick is Christopher Columbus:

http://communicationart.net/BrickHistoryPDF.pdf


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2009)

The Worlds Fair was in 4 parts and 2 parts were in the US. O,aha, Nebraska -The Greater American Exposition  and in Philadelphia, Pennsylvaina - The National Export Exposition.

 Those are very cool little bits of American history. They were likely of the main causway of the fair in Philly.


----------

